# Gigabyte to lauch gaming laptops in India.



## seamon (Apr 1, 2014)

Gigabyte CEO Ming-Hsiung Liu has officially announced that they will launch their P35K and P25W series of gaming laptops in India. See the announcement here.


----------



## rhyansy (Apr 1, 2014)

April's fool!!!


----------



## geek_rocker (Apr 1, 2014)

Cool, the competition is heating up it seems. Tired of half-baked Lenovo stuff and overpriced Alienware we have here. I'm personally waiting for the MSi stuff but things would only get better with the competition. Let the Taiwanese invasion begin!

Edit: Dammit. You got me hahaha


----------



## Thor (Apr 1, 2014)

Drat ! Got reeled in too ... good one seamon


----------



## kkn13 (Apr 1, 2014)

lol me too i was just gonna say hackintosh laptops are back(gigabyte mobos support hackintosh)! 
genius prank seamon!


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 1, 2014)

why  here? 

it was a nice one


----------



## snap (Apr 2, 2014)

phew april 1st finished  btw is that your pic [MENTION=248727]seamon[/MENTION] in the YT account?


----------



## seamon (Apr 2, 2014)

snap said:


> phew april 1st finished  btw is that your pic [MENTION=248727]seamon[/MENTION] in the YT account?



Nah just a random YT video.


----------



## lywyre (Apr 2, 2014)

I fooled too. Yesterday itself


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 19, 2014)

But but but, they have listed these in the Indian site. Maybe you predicted the future


----------



## seamon (Jun 19, 2014)

nomad47 said:


> But but but, they have listed these in the Indian site. Maybe you predicted the future



Predicting the future since April 1.


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 19, 2014)

seamon said:


> Predicting the future since April 1.



Gigabyte heard you and took it seriously


----------

